# Word of the Day: Clout



## RubyK (Apr 13, 2021)

Clout​According to the Oxford Dictionary, one of the official definitions of this word is “power and influence over other people or events”. What it’s come to mean on social media isn’t worlds apart from that, primarily referring to influencers’ and YouTubers’ fame. Someone who is a “chasing clout” is therefore someone who is simply after more followers or looking for more opportunities that will get them clout.

_I've noticed how many people are chasing clout in imitating popular pet videos on You Tube which are not clever or funny. _


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

What we need today, Ruby, is a bottle of Clout! Just like SHOUT (the laundry version), we could use our bottles of Clout to clout-it-out of today's generation!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

if you're the boss of a large corporation or business , it means you have a lot of clout !


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

I clouted my head real good one day when I stood up and forgot about the cupboard door I left open!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2021)

A breech clout used to be an undergarment, rather like a nappy (diaper).


----------



## Dana (Apr 14, 2021)

Our lovely Queen, has a lot of respect and privileges but no real political _*clout*_.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 14, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> A breech clout used to be an undergarment, rather like a nappy (diaper).


We refer to them as a "_loincloth_".


----------

